# Lyft /Uber- Long Island drivers must know...



## Hicksvill (Sep 11, 2017)

Long Island drivers need to be aware of below issue.

Well, Ive been driving for Nassau county for a month. I have asked Lyft/Uber where are the profits?
current rate set is to kill drivers. No matter what they'll price commission will be same and not much matter to them. Must let passengers know and let them tip you to cover loss at least.

I noticed many passengers think tip is included in price, but they do understand if you explain them below situation & some passengers were wondering why some drivers call and ask to cancel some refuse to do ride share for them. also many passengers been saying LYFT rate is 10-25% less than Uber rate, who is getting all the loss when rate goes down? drivers make less...

All New drivers for Long Island need to know

*Don't get fooled by your total earnings- it includes toll which you prepaid with your money. 
***Only TLC is allow to ride share in New York City( Manhattan & 5 Borough)*

below is what you'll make for going City & JFK at rush hour. ( 3hr to 4hr) including return time.
below rate is what driver gets after giving share to Lyft- drivers keep, Is it worth it?

1. Rush hour ride to W 25 Street from New Hyde park, - $25 + toll ( 1hr 40min ride) - return back to long island empty + return toll you have to pay, return time will be 1 1/2 to 2hrs.
4hr driving 48 miles round trip = 3-4 gallon gas ($ 10.00)

Non Rush Hour same above ( 2 -1/2 hr drive) due to no toll you must use 59 bridge or Williamsburg bridge
you calculate if it's worth it to go. ( $25 - gas = ($20 ) = $5/hr or $6/hr

$25 - 10 = $ 14.00 (you made $3.50/hour but your car was used at $0.00 (miles & tire warn & more)

2. Rush Hour (4:30 pm - 6:00 PM) ride to JFK - Huntington (33 miles) ($32-$35) (1hr 45min ride) - back to Long Island Nassau = 45min , Back to Huntington (1 1/2 to 2hrs)

3hr 30min = $ 32.00 - round trip = 65 miles( gas = 3-4 gallon ) ($10.00)
22.00 = 5.25/miles & tire worn & cost???

*Guess what I just heard from passenger estimate cost to City is around $63.00 from Hicksville.they go city every week but never seen price under $60.00...what is going on?? *


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Hicksvill said:


> Long Island drivers need to be aware of below issue.
> 
> Well, Ive been driving for Nassau county for a month. I have asked Lyft/Uber where are the profits?
> current rate set is to kill drivers. No matter what they'll price commission will be same and not much matter to them. Must let passengers know and let them tip you to cover loss at least.
> ...


I know a solution dont drive. Quit complaining about the pay and do something different.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

current rate set is to kill drivers. no one can live on these rates--



Jcposeidon said:


> I know a solution dont drive. Quit complaining about the pay and do something different.


stop complaining, about us drivers complaining! if your not a driver, STFU!


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> current rate set is to kill drivers. no one can live on these rates--
> 
> stop complaining, about us drivers complaining! if your not a driver, STFU!


Wow so defensive lol. Yes i am a driver. Ive been driving for 2 years in 3 different markets.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

It either works for you or it doesnt.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

OP it's good you've finally discovered the true nature of the better BF -- a closeted American psycho.

Given the cost of living in Jersey, sounds like now is a good time to start looking for a more lucrative backup side gig. Good luck.


----------

